# Eeeeeeeeek.....!!! Too excited....!!



## Tara1984 (Jul 17, 2011)

Evening all,

I just have to share this! After all my tests and investigations, we have our first appointment at Barts on Tuesday!! I called them today to check that they had received our self-funding agreement, and they have a slot on Tuesday for us!!    So so excited but we both agreed to keep it between ourselves for the minute so I'm almost giddy with nerves and excitement!!

Could anyone give me a clue as to what to possibly expect at our first appointment? I've already had all my blood tests and a HyCoSy scan, which the hospital are happy with and don't need to repeat. We will be going down the IUI route.

T x


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Good luck with your treatment xxx


----------



## tinki (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi, I can't offer any advice re iui as we had IVF but just wanted to say good luck x


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Let me try to remember..... I think we talked about treatment (drugs, scan & when, insem on specific days, peeing on ov sticks), I got weighed, we picked a donor & signed some paperwork. Ooo & organised a councelling appointment. Good luck! x


----------

